# Norton "Outbreak Alert" Issue



## Vox (Mar 25, 2005)

Each time I start my computer, I always receive an "Outbreak Alert" message from Norton Internet Security declaring that my computer is not protected against one or more rapidly spreading threats. Conveniently, the message has a button right below it that reads "Protect Me". Naturally, I click it, but the same message closes only to reappear yet again. As a result, I open Norton Internet Security, which reads "Outbreak Alert: OK", and beneath that, it reads in the "Protected" tab that I _am_ "protected against these rapidly spreading threats", which are "W32.Esbot.A" and "W32.Zotob.E". In the "Unprotected" tab, on the other hand, it states that my computer is "not protected against these rapidly spreading threats" and it *doesn't list anything*. I must be protected now, right? Maybe not, because sure enough, the next time I start my computer I receive the same "Outbreak Alert" message and the past merely repeats itself. This has been going on for some time now and I'm quite weary of it. Today the message changed a tad to only "You are not protected". Perhaps someone can answer this question for me: What's going on?


----------



## mickr (Oct 15, 2005)

Vox said:


> Each time I start my computer, I always receive an "Outbreak Alert" message from Norton Internet Security declaring that my computer is not protected against one or more rapidly spreading threats. Conveniently, the message has a button right below it that reads "Protect Me". Naturally, I click it, but the same message closes only to reappear yet again. As a result, I open Norton Internet Security, which reads "Outbreak Alert: OK", and beneath that, it reads in the "Protected" tab that I _am_ "protected against these rapidly spreading threats", which are "W32.Esbot.A" and "W32.Zotob.E". In the "Unprotected" tab, on the other hand, it states that my computer is "not protected against these rapidly spreading threats" and it *doesn't list anything*. I must be protected now, right? Maybe not, because sure enough, the next time I start my computer I receive the same "Outbreak Alert" message and the past merely repeats itself. This has been going on for some time now and I'm quite weary of it. Today the message changed a tad to only "You are not protected". Perhaps someone can answer this question for me: What's going on?


 I just paid Symantec for a Nortons Internet Security upgrade. Since installing that product I get exactly the same thing. Symantec has great service when taking your money and then once they have it they just wipe u off and refer u to FAQ's. Anyone got a fix for me? Do I really need to me extorted by these people if i want to be virus protected or will my (free and excellent) Zone Alarm firewall protect me enough?
Love to hear from someone... Cheers


----------



## Vox (Mar 25, 2005)

Since I posted this thread I actually found a solution for this problem. Simply make certain "intrusion detection" is on in the firewall settings and that "auto-protect" is enabled for anti-virus. Enabling "auto-protect" succeeded for me, but if one of these doesn't for you, run an online scan at MacAfee's website. It'll take ages, but it will get a hold of things Norton fails or has failed to detect, hence the problem.

:arrowr: MacAfee Online Scan

Hope I was of some service to you. :smile:


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

Vox said:


> Since I posted this thread I actually found a solution for this problem. Simply make certain "intrusion detection" is on in the firewall settings and that "auto-protect" is enabled for anti-virus.


On some days, I hate to get my salary from Symantec :sayyes:

The quoted solution usually works, but there is a nice little 'bug' in intrusion detection that claims your my computer is "not protected against these rapidly spreading threats", and when this happens it means you are fully protected against the threats that are currently the most rapidly spreading ones.
So, no worries - if ID and AP is turned on, but it keeps bugging, just leave it be - or try a reinstall.


----------

